# "How to" Water Meth installation and Associated Guages



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

*"How to" Water Meth installation and Associated Guages*

After seeing mattb's water meth install on his backdraft car, i have come to the conclusion i should scrap my gage set up. (AWE) I am now going to go down the route of AEM boost controller, coupled with a water meth kit, and associated gages.
So basically my plan of attack is this:-

1)	Water Meth Kit
2)	Water Meth Guage
3)	Boost Controller and Boost Guage
4)	Fuel Pressure Guage
5)	Air to Fuel Ratio Guage

So:-








Much needed to run Meth, in my experience i wish i'd have got the bigger 5Gallon tank, but it's a great bit of kit.









Great Compliment to the meth kit, and allows alarms and real flow data to be set up on the car, Basically means more safety through the flow rang which directly links to the AEM boost controller and cuts boost if the flow is not hitting the set rate at any given RPM.









This is a lovely bit of kit, and includes a solenoid to regulate boost pressure in relation to the controller, it also interfaces with the meth kit and allows for boost to be pulled back if the meth install is empty / off / or has a problem. Can be rigged before N75 for additional safety of the N75 or to replace the N75 and run on a custom duty cycle.









This fuel guage instantly give a readout of the fuel pressure, and if any slowdown of the fuel pump can hopefully be spotted and rectified before a "lean" occurance which could result in serious damage to the engine.









This Air to Fuel Ratio is again to protect the car. (we all know i like to push it) so any indication of a lean burn will be instantly displayed and looked into.. the digital readout is fantastic and the UGEO is appareently one of the most accurate on the market.

*Gage Pod*
The Analog Guages are going to be mounted (Meth & Fuel) in this nice little OSIR gage pod (made for the A3), since finding a Mantis was impossible.








The other Two are Heading for the TT air vents

So we Shall begin...

*Design*








Initially i had the above diagram drawn up, this was put in a book and kept with the wire strippers. LOL

*Build*
Wiring








Organised Chaos... always good to have a brew.. (especially since i no longer smoke)
Initially the interior wiring was the main concern. And i decided to purchase some wiring plugs (male and female) and build the wiring via harnesses.

















































































As you can see the wiring element does seem scary.. but i assure you, as long as you fuse it off the buss bar, with a big inline fuse box you can't go wrong.. each device has it's own fuse and own power supply from the rack so your fine..

Boost
There is 2 boost hoses to run, this is just 4mm silicone and is no different that what you used for a boost gage.. so you need 2 additional outs.. use the 2 T peices provides and cut the hose to the DV and insert one, and the hose to the fuel pressure regulator for the other.. Now run 4mm silicone to the gage location and methonal controller.

















Methonal Hose
Easy way is to pop this through the boot Floor, and into the chasis leg following brakeline. Upto the battery and then into the Hose to throttle body.








































Power to the rear
I decided to install a large cable (origionally thinking of battery relocate) and fit another TT fuse box, this gives plenty of spare capacity at the rear.

































Fuel Pressure sensor 
Cut the fuel line and insert the sensor into the pipe with 2 clips..









Finishes
































Switches and Pretty guages.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice install.. Just hope you can keep your eyes on the road with all those gauges flicking away..  
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Tony great work and write up but you got to change gage to gauge or it's going to drive me nuts.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Excelllent mate, all looks very flash. What's the red 'missle fire' switch for on the right of the steering wheel? :twisted:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hark said:


> Excelllent mate, all looks very flash. What's the red 'missle fire' switch for on the right of the steering wheel? :twisted:


It ends the world... 

That turns the meth on


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Mr T what a great how to you have done there, the wiring diagram you did made it a lot easier for me to try to understand how it all works, but seeing it in the pics just shows what a massive job you undertook and succeed with
Well done m8 8)


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice write up mate, I wonder how many people will have a read of this, and go a buy the bits and have a "how hard can it be moment" lol


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Rich196 said:


> Nice write up mate, I wonder how many people will have a read of this, and go a buy the bits and have a "how hard can it be moment" lol


That is what I am thinking m8    NW crew NO


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice write up mate, I wonder how many people will have a read of this, and go a buy the bits and have a "how hard can it be moment" lol
> ...


I think you'd fit it even better than i did syd..  tell ya what if it was a garage they'd just throw it in, (untidy) as the amount of time it takes to get it all tidy is massive.. and companies won't wanna spend 8hours doing wiring. :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Tony I swear if you don't change the spelling next time we meet I will cause you pain like never before :-* :wink: 

(Sounds gay isn't meant to)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jamman said:


> Tony I swear if you don't change the spelling next time we meet I will cause you pain like never before :-* :wink:
> 
> (Sounds gay isn't meant to)


Is that better hunny :-*


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Tony I swear if you don't change the spelling next time we meet I will cause you pain like never before :-* :wink:
> ...


No its isn't :-*

G A U G E


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

PMSL one of the mods changed it to what it is now.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow! Nice effort on the wiring, with that amount of wire there is no room for mistakes.

UGEO makes that A/F sensor? I tought everybody use a Bosch sensor and just the gauge is different?

Have to ask about those suspension top mounts in the pictures, who makes them? Compbrake ones should have come with two rings too, as they can get loose...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Fair play to you Tony, I have neither the time, skill or inclination to attempt a job as complex as that 

Looks great

Charlie


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Tony did you end up using the relay ?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> Tony did you end up using the relay ?


No Syd No replay.. hard wired on the opposite polarity


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

nate42 said:


> Wow! Nice effort on the wiring, with that amount of wire there is no room for mistakes.
> 
> UGEO makes that A/F sensor? I tought everybody use a Bosch sensor and just the gauge is different?
> 
> Have to ask about those suspension top mounts in the pictures, who makes them? Compbrake ones should have come with two rings too, as they can get loose...


Yes it's ugeo, you can set the AFR up with any sensor but Ugeo have numbers on the side which tie up to a little setting on the back of the gage, (inherent resistances) so when you buy a UGEO it gives you a number to switch the gage to for the right resistance factor.. mdness how acuratei claims to be... (not sure if it is... seems it to me so far)

yes they are compbrake.. i never had issues with the topmounts, but was given an additional set of rings after a few other customers did (there is two rings fitted).. i know mattb's were a nightmare in italy but mine have been on about 18months now and never had to tighten them... they havebeen removed ones to see how they were wearing and apparently 0 wear and look brand new was the diagnosis so back on they went... THEY GOT SOME STICK ON THE TRACK AT ADI... i rate the mounts but i know others have had issues.


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> nate42 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Nice effort on the wiring, with that amount of wire there is no room for mistakes.
> ...


I think UEGO is same as wideband. It's the good old difference between wideband vs narrowband, APX vs BAM thing :lol: :lol: I bought A/F gauge also a while ago and the cheap ones use old narrowband sensor. Wideband sensor can tell the A/F ratio in much wider range, narrowband only when you are really close to optimal (works for fine tuning full throttle conditions but useless for monitoring/logging).

Godddddamn! :evil: :evil: :evil: Bought my Compbrake mounts in 2009. Wrote them an email or called (can't remember anymore) and explained how they got loose and suggested that they could send me a set of extra rings. They refused and said nobody else has problems. I degreased and cleaned them like crazy and then tightened really hard and after that they have been fine. Still have to keep C-spanner in the glove-box and tighten every once in a while. I'd definitely like to have extra rings for security, have to contact them again...

Found your dyno graph from rolling road thread. Very impressed, talking about usable power! Your HP curve is pretty much flat from 4000rpm!!! So you got that 300hp ready when ever you need it 8) 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Spelling aside this really is a great write up Tony I'm almost tempted but I'm thinking this is more a long hot summers day job than a pitch black at bloody 5 winters one so I think I will save it to the summer


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

nate42 said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > nate42 said:
> ...


I have some compbrake rings that you can have if you give me your address.

matt


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

nate42 said:


> Found your dyno graph from rolling road thread. Very impressed, talking about usable power! Your HP curve is pretty much flat from 4000rpm!!! So you got that 300hp ready when ever you need it 8) 8)


Thanks Nate,

I'm really pleased.. must say i think the meth really helped.. after ADI and being on the track at castle combe i physically felt the car lose power once the meth had gone and temperatures started to rise.. it was like the ECU pulled all the settings back... so the meth must have helped on the dyno in preventing the Hott temps ruining the result


----------



## cryptopsy (Jul 11, 2017)

all of the pictures are blocked from photobucket and i need help wiring the snow performance methanol kit


----------



## intott (Apr 7, 2015)

Red - 12v power 
Black - ground 
Yellow - MAF wire signal 
Green - power to pump


----------

